# Heaaaadache!



## Proton (23/8/16)

Guys... Ok so I went to the Vapery in Centurion.. Sat down and one of the gents assiste me in finding something that is nice and something I like. I dont know if its coz im new to vaping or of my taste buds arescrewed, but for the life of me.. Most of the damm expensive stuff tasted like nothing to me.. I found 2 juices that I liked though.. Polar express and peanut brittle.
. and they are of the cheaper juice... All the expensive , or most of them... I just couldnt taste any of the nice flavor that th guys said is in them... He told me that coz Im new to vaping it could b that the taste will develop still.. But let me tell you something... FFS! Its clear I dont smoke co heaaaadrush! And massive headache lol... Ouch... Still... Testing juice after juice in such a short period of time was a bit too much for me. Lol. And the strange thing is I love the throat hit I get from the nic.. But I dont need the nic as I have stopped smoking for 10years already... Mmm.....

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/8/16)

If you stopped smoking 10 years ago, your taste buds should be fine. However, even with repaired taste bud we each perceive a taste differently. Some can detect very subtle flavours, some cannot. Some like a specific flavour, some hate it. Some like a lot of flavouring, some need very little flavouring. Bottom line - get what suits you.
Now you understand the difficulty of being a commercial juice maker. How to satisfy a broad cross-section of vapers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (23/8/16)

What I'd like to know is why we get sick of juice. After each 30ml bottle of juice I finish, I feel that's enough of that for now, and I'll try something else. I smoked Chesterfield for 30 years. Why didn't I get sick of Chesterfield? 

I'm wondering if the taste of juice isn't too complex and rich for ADV. I'm now starting to lean towards the view that less is more. I'll be looking to find a very plain juice that is just a single flavour at a very low concentration. The best I've found so far have been TFA RY4 dumbed down a bit with Marshmallow, and Vapeowave Peanut Butter, both at moderate percentages. I'm talking about two juices here, not one mix.  I think I could also seriously get into just FA Custard at such a low concentration that it barely registers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (23/8/16)

RichJB said:


> What I'd like to know is why we get sick of juice. After each 30ml bottle of juice I finish, I feel that's enough of that for now, and I'll try something else. I smoked Chesterfield for 30 years. Why didn't I get sick of Chesterfield?
> 
> I'm wondering if the taste of juice isn't too complex and rich for ADV. I'm now starting to lean towards the view that less is more. I'll be looking to find a very plain juice that is just a single flavour at a very low concentration. The best I've found so far have been TFA RY4 dumbed down a bit with Marshmallow, and Vapeowave Peanut Butter, both at moderate percentages. I'm talking about two juices here, not one mix.  I think I could also seriously get into just FA Custard at such a low concentration that it barely registers.


Actually, many vapers vape just VG/PG/Nic, usually high in VG, which is sweeter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH (23/8/16)

I think I have the same issue, well more or less the same.

When I buy juice the first tank or 2 tastes good then there after the taste gets worse and worse. Even after rigging a new coil. I quit smoking ciggies around 4 years ago

I have 3 different rba tanks, all same effect so it must be my fail taste buds. 

almost 2 years of vaping yet to find a ADV haha grrrr


----------



## heino (23/8/16)

RichJB said:


> What I'd like to know is why we get sick of juice. After each 30ml bottle of juice I finish, I feel that's enough of that for now, and I'll try something else. I smoked Chesterfield for 30 years. Why didn't I get sick of Chesterfield?
> 
> I'm wondering if the taste of juice isn't too complex and rich for ADV. I'm now starting to lean towards the view that less is more. I'll be looking to find a very plain juice that is just a single flavour at a very low concentration. The best I've found so far have been TFA RY4 dumbed down a bit with Marshmallow, and Vapeowave Peanut Butter, both at moderate percentages. I'm talking about two juices here, not one mix.  I think I could also seriously get into just FA Custard at such a low concentration that it barely registers.


@RichJB

I have 2 tanks with me at all time. trying to avoid vape mouth. I also feel like my taste buds get overwhelmed with some of my flavors but that could just be me. I had a vape braai tried some flavs with buddies and I couldn't taste anything the day after


----------



## Proton (23/8/16)

Interesting

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------

